# Samsung 840 EVO Issues - slow boot time



## Jborg (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guys....

Recently been having some trouble with my SSD. I updated all MB drivers I could think of... Checked BIOS version.... Everything seems to be updated.

It seems I may be a victim of the Samsung 840 EVO degrading issue I am reading about.

My main issue is that Windows 7 takes about 30 -45 seconds to boot up.... This count is right when the Windows 7 logo stops loading and its in between the Log in screen/ Windows boot....

Originally it was about a 10 seconds start up time....

















Now really the only thing I have not done is reinstall windows....

But since I have ran into this issue, I have decided to buy another SSD, however I am unsure about Samsung now..... However I am reading really good things about the 850 Pro.... But open to other options if they are fast.... Looking for a 250g for around 150$ price range if anybody has any suggestions... I picked up a Kingston Fury X but I think im going to return it....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2015)

Have you tried updating the firmware already? All it took was a firmware update to fix (or two in samsung's case) Might save you some cash too!


----------



## Jborg (Jun 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Have you tried updating the firmware already? All it took was a firmware update to fix (or two in samsung's case) Might save you some cash too!


 
I did try... However it won't update to the latest firmware. The update fails in Samsung magician. Also tried manually too booting from a ISO file on a usb drive. Just gave me an error. Reading about that firmware it seems it was a limited release to see how it worked for the 840 evos. It looks like Samsung may be releasing some new attempt at a fix soon. ( for the 3rd try )

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9196/samsung-releases-second-840-evo-fix


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2015)

go for the 850 pro or an equivalent Crucial SSD of your choice then in that case.

I have an 840 pro and i dont suffer from the same issues at the 840 Evo


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2015)

Does the 850 EVO have the same problem?


----------



## Jborg (Jun 2, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Does the 850 EVO have the same problem?


 
From what I have gathered its only a select number of 840 evo owners...

the 850 Pro seems to be the highest rated/reviewed



Would this be something I could RMA possibly? It has a 1 year warranty its still within.... however I dont have the original box.... (not sure if I need, never RMA'd anything)


----------



## Steevo (Jun 2, 2015)

They have a firmware fix and a tool to refresh the drive and restore the speed, its free to download.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2887255/samsung-promises-yet-another-fix-for-slowed-840-evo-ssds.html

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8617/...e-to-fix-the-ssd-840-evo-read-performance-bug

I had it start to slow down on mine, ran the update tool and its fixed.

In case you still have issues, run defrag on it and then a checkdisk with both boxes checked and reboot and leave it to run overnight. It will cause the move and rewrite of the data on the drive.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 2, 2015)

Steevo said:


> They have a firmware fix and a tool to refresh the drive and restore the speed, its free to download.
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2887255/samsung-promises-yet-another-fix-for-slowed-840-evo-ssds.html
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8617/...e-to-fix-the-ssd-840-evo-read-performance-bug
> I had it start to slow down on mine, ran the update tool and its fixed.
> In case you still have issues, run defrag on it and then a checkdisk with both boxes checked and reboot and leave it to run overnight. It will cause the move and rewrite of the data on the drive.


 
I looked for that thing forever last night...... I can't find where to download that Performance Restoration tool....

The link takes you to: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/downloads.html

However I don't see it anywhere.

Also reinstalled magician as well.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 2, 2015)

I have it still, but its too big to upload here. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/onm0eym7jkqus6z/Samsung_Performance_Restoration_V11.zip?dl=0


----------



## Jborg (Jun 2, 2015)

Ill give it a shot when I get home.... Thank you.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 3, 2015)

So I ran the Restoration program.... Thank you very much for that btw...

The boot time was 34 seconds so it did not change that. (I reinstalled all sata drivers)











Gonna try to reinstall windows.... I am hoping it fixes the booting issue...  Otherwise gonna have to wait to see what Samsung releases i guess.

The AS Benchmark seems to actually be where it should be...Guru3d benchmarked it at 824 Its just this dang boot issue.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 3, 2015)

Run chkdsk and force it to run a defrag on the drive before you go through all that trouble.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a 1tb model, is this issue with the other size models too.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have 2 SanDisk Extremes, 1 Kingston and a Crucial mx100 they are all good drives...
the Kingston was cheap and is a terrific cheap SSD...fast reliable and all that....

The Crucial is better than the Kingston...newer...faster...seems reliable..

But I love my SanDisk's....They are even Gen 1 models....They are 2 years old now and are one of the main reasons I've come to the conclusion that reviewer's are either full of shit or stupid....

I'm kinda laughing at your issue with your Samsung ssd's (no offense) 

There was and is way to much hype for Samsung ssd's.....don't get me wrong I like Samsung I'm typing this message on a Samsung phone while eating food cooked on a Samsung stove and wearing clothes washed and dried in a Samsung washer and dryer but Samsung has and will always have stupid issues every single time they have the latest greatest anything...

So yeah...I actually think the 850 would be a good choice but for fucks sakes stay the Hell away from their first (or second) attempt at anything.


----------



## zo0lykas (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi

What sata connection you have? did you connected to sata3 ? with good cable? maybe your cable is old as santa clouse 

and another very importand question did you enable AHCI ?

Regards - Tomas


----------



## RCoon (Jun 3, 2015)

Jborg said:


> So I ran the Restoration program.... Thank you very much for that btw...
> 
> The boot time was 34 seconds so it did not change that. (I reinstalled all sata drivers)
> 
> ...



Make sure your drive is plugged into a SATA III 6Gbps port on your motherboard, and not a SATA III 3Gbps port. Also make sure that it's a SATA III port from the chipset, NOT an ASMedia port.
Also, Samsung Magician now comes with the fix bundled in to the software. If you go to the Performance Optimization tab, there should now be a *second* tab within that menu called Advanced Optimization. That runs the fix for the 840 EVO drives. Just ensure you have the latest firmware.



yotano211 said:


> I have a 1tb model, is this issue with the other size models too.



All EVOs have the issue. Run the firmware update through Magician and run the fix. My problem was solved.



zo0lykas said:


> Hi
> 
> What sata connection you have? and another very importand question did you enable AHCI ?



^ Useful questions well worth looking into.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 3, 2015)

zo0lykas said:


> Hi
> 
> What sata connection you have? did you connected to sata3 ? with good cable? maybe your cable is old as santa clouse
> 
> ...


 
Yep I checked that early on.... I swapped the cables to ensure it was not the cable originally.

AHCI is enabled.



RCoon said:


> Make sure your drive is plugged into a SATA III 6Gbps port on your motherboard, and not a SATA III 3Gbps port. Also make sure that it's a SATA III port from the chipset, NOT an ASMedia port.
> Also, Samsung Magician now comes with the fix bundled in to the software. If you go to the Performance Optimization tab, there should now be a *second* tab within that menu called Advanced Optimization. That runs the fix for the 840 EVO drives. Just ensure you have the latest firmware.


 
Yeah its plugged into the AMD SATA ports with the latest AMD SATA driver.

I will have to look at Magician a bit closer later....

Thanks again.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2015)

Is the PRO version that much faster than the EVO version for gaming? It doesn't seem to justify the price difference based on the benchmarks.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 3, 2015)

The Pro version was optimized for I-O server applications, plus carried a 5 year warranty. I built a machine with two 512 Pro's in RAID 0 for database and file serving it was amazingly fast.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2015)

Steevo said:


> The Pro version was optimized for I-O server applications, plus carried a 5 year warranty. I built a machine with two 512 Pro's in RAID 0 for database and file serving it was amazingly fast.



cool, so no reason if i am just going to game/derp with it?


----------



## Jborg (Jun 3, 2015)

Steevo said:


> The Pro version was optimized for I-O server applications, plus carried a 5 year warranty. I built a machine with two 512 Pro's in RAID 0 for database and file serving it was amazingly fast.


 
Actually already picked up a 250g 850 PRO

Been itching to get another SSD since I am playing GTA 5 + some other games and cannot install them on my current ssd.

Basically just bought it for the reliabilty/speeds.... and it actually has a 10 year warranty now. So its worth it, at least for me.

Not giving up on the 840 evo yet though...


----------



## Steevo (Jun 3, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> cool, so no reason if i am just going to game/derp with it?




I would choose the best Price/Performance at the capacity you need and go with that, a few MB here or there doesn't change much on SSD's anymore.


----------



## Ruyki (Jun 3, 2015)

I just updated one 840 evo to the latest firmware today. This is how you do it:

Download samsung magician 4.6 from samsung site and install it. There is an option to update the firmware in magician software, use it. That fixes it for most people.

If you still have problems, run the advanced performance optimization in magician software, that should rewrite all the files on your drive and completely get rid of any slowdown, at least for the time being.

If you still have problems after that, there is probably something else wrong with your PC.

Also, the 840 evo performance restoration tool is outdated and you don't have to use it anymore.


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Jun 3, 2015)

Ruyki said:


> Also, the 840 evo performance restoration tool is outdated and you don't have to use it anymore.


it is out of date but it still works. worked for me with the latest firmware, where Samsung claimed they fixed the slow down issue

back to OP issue
if u have more then one sata device then make sure your SSD is connected to SATA port_0 or else the boot time is dammmm high


----------



## Jborg (Jun 3, 2015)

Ruyki said:


> I just updated one 840 evo to the latest firmware today. This is how you do it:
> 
> Download samsung magician 4.6 from samsung site and install it. There is an option to update the firmware in magician software, use it. That fixes it for most people.
> 
> ...



Discovered that the firmware update does not support AMD SATA drivers.... had to disable AHCI, and run the firmware update with IDE enabled. That firmware update is what adds the advanced tab in magician. Almost done running it. 



SetsunaFZero said:


> it is out of date but it still works. worked for me with the latest firmware, where Samsung claimed they fixed the slow down issue
> 
> back to OP issue
> if u have more then one sata device then make sure your SSD is connected to SATA port_0 or else the boot time is dammmm high



Tried this, however it did not change the boot time.


----------



## flappyone (Jun 7, 2015)

Can you please provide a screenshot of crystal disk info: http://crystalmark.info/redirect.php?product=CrystalDiskInfo
Expand the windows so it shows all raw data.

Do you have the latest Magician? 4.6:
http://www.samsung.com/global/busin...wnloads.html?gclid=CLSBpNu4_sUCFQTLtAodE0sA6g

In that you may try to run the "Performance Optimization". But please, do not use any "OS Optimization" provided by magician.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry for the late response guys..

I fixed the issue by reinstalling windows... FInally got around to doing it.

Boot times are now 9-13 seconds total.

Previously they were upwards of 45 seconds.


----------



## vgm (Jun 19, 2015)

Have you tried secure erasing the ssd using parted magic and then apply/overwrite the newest firmware and continue to install windows otherwise 840 evo will  slow down  again because of the smaller components(Flash Chips) measuring 14-16nm. Just google it and you'll find technical answer to your problem in Overclockers Club.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 19, 2015)

Windows 7 reinstall fixed all issues.


----------



## vgm (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah by re-installing you are rewriting whole data on the drive and after some days/months you'll come into this same problem again.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 19, 2015)

It's not a big deal. Windows isn't even installed on that drive anymore anyway. Only games will be now


----------



## vgm (Jun 20, 2015)

Just install games that you play everyday or most of the time to avoid random slowness of your drive.


----------



## akspa (Jun 26, 2015)

Just a note as to why a reinstall would fix such an issue -- According to the OP, the issue was boot hanging after the boot logo, which is when services begin to load. There was likely a service hanging up at that point in boot, causing the slowed boot process. It was _likely_ nothing to do with the SSD in the first place. If you run antivirus software or multiple antiviruses, I'd expect to see this sort of behavior.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 26, 2015)

SSD tech is broken from the get go with this stupid TRIM that never works as it should and the fact that all SSD's eventually become dirty and slow.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 26, 2015)

I've had the same issue, something with direct x or .net was causing me to take about 1min to get to the desktop, then about 15 seconds to actually load everything up. The only thing that actually fixed this issue for me was to go to windows 7


----------

